# Puzzled about sub hookup fr 2-ch and HT



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Guys

I have a Denon 4311CI and 2xMirage Omnisat Floor standers and 6 satellites and a center for my 9.1

I use the prestige S10 for a sub, but am planning to change to (probably) SVS in the coming months (thinking of the SB13-Ultra or 2x. I don't have the tight bass that you actually feel. Unfortunately, I'm currently limited by the locations I can put the sub in my 17 x 12 living room (with two open archways to kitchen). I'm thinking about replacing the floor standing speakers with two spare satellites I have to give me additional places to locate one or more subs

I use Sonos throughout the house and the problem I have is that when it's on in the kitchen and the family room, there is audible overlap if you are near the openings. So unless I use stereo mode in the living room, the sound between the kitchen and living room is out of sync because of the delay for multi-channel modes on the denon. Drives me mad.

What I'm puzzled about is how to configure the receiver/sub for both 2-ch and 9.x use. From what i understand for 9.x you normally use the LFE, but for 2 ch (like I have in my porch and kitchen), I run the speaker outputs to the sub amp and from there to the speakers.

How would this work with the same sub(s) having to handle 2-ch and 9.x? Does the Denon use the LFE for 2-ch somehow?

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Try setting the Denon's sub configuration to LFE+Main. I think that will do it. Of course, with that setting the sub will get the bass from your mains in your HT.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

hjones4841 said:


> Try setting the Denon's sub configuration to LFE+Main. I think that will do it. Of course, with that setting the sub will get the bass from your mains in your HT.


Thanks!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

If you want to run the front channels to the sub and then to the main speakers I believe it coul still work if you set the subwoofer swich in the speaker config. menu to " no" and the front speakers to "large. That will force your low bass (including LFE) to the front speakers and allow you to use your hi/low pass filters on the sub to provide the bass management.


----------

